# john henry's pecan rub



## boykjo (Nov 22, 2011)

Just got my order delivered......
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    10 lbs of Some of the best rub I have ever tried......  Marinate some chicken thighs with it over nite and smoke with hickory at 275.......... Its just heaven............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   use the rub on some ribs and finish with some curley's famous hickory bbq sauce from  kansas and i'll put it up against the best......

having a hard time duplicating it........Cost me

Subtotal: $80.76 shipping included but worth the cost.......













Thanks for looking

Joe


----------



## ecto1 (Nov 22, 2011)

John Henry puts it on Ice Cream it is good.  I like it on Chicken but be careful has a lot of sugar.


----------



## dwolson (Nov 22, 2011)

I agree!  This stuff is the best of the best.


----------



## ecto1 (Nov 22, 2011)

I was signed up to cook at his cook off this year but it fell through his shop is right down the street from me if you ever need anything


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 22, 2011)

It is good huh.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 22, 2011)

ECTO1 said:


> I was signed up to cook at his cook off this year but it fell through his shop is right down the street from me if you ever need anything




thanks ecto... I might take you up on the offer.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 22, 2011)

That is good stuff.


----------



## tom c (Nov 22, 2011)

His Texas Pig Rud is the best off the shelf rub I'm found


----------



## juicybunchcookers (May 22, 2012)

His chicken tickler good stuff.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 22, 2012)

Will have to give it a try. Thanks for the info.


----------



## boykjo (May 23, 2012)

I'll try some on my next order.............


----------



## your behind bbq (Jul 7, 2012)

i use that stuff all the time very good!


----------



## jus256 (Jul 9, 2012)

ECTO1 said:


> I was signed up to cook at his cook off this year but it fell through his shop is right down the street from me if you ever need anything




Is that stuff that expensive at his shop or is the price inflated for the internet?


----------



## boykjo (Jul 10, 2012)

To me its worth it


----------

